# Xbox or Xbox360?



## Dylab (Oct 20, 2012)

I have never played the first Xbox so I say 360


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 21, 2012)

Original Xbox was pretty good and was pretty much the most advanced console of it's time, but I would have to side with Xbox 360 due a great controller design and pretty great titles.


----------



## TheObscure (May 31, 2013)

The original Xbox actually had both a varied and great selection of exclusives, so probably that.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

I never owned the Xbox so I voted for 360.

 Someone voted for the kinect.. *has never pulled hers out of the box*


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the XBOX360 better because you can Play more games on it than the XBOX


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 4, 2013)

360 all the way


----------



## froggy (Jun 8, 2013)

Ive played both but 360 is still best


----------



## Wish (Jun 8, 2013)

look at the date of this thread guys...


----------



## Sheep (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't really like either one; but since it makes sense, i would say the Xbox 360.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 8, 2013)

I love my first Xbox ^.^ But I'm actually a play station person


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 7, 2013)

First x-box just because of the memories of games and playing with my friends


----------



## Quiggy (Jul 11, 2013)

XBox original. Simply because it had JSRF, Halo: CE and Halo 2.


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 11, 2013)

I own both and both are set up, but I play my 360 more, we also have the kinect but if I wanted to get up and wiggle around to play a game I wouldn't be playing video games. LOL

The Kinect is ONLY good for the dance games.  It actually ruined the Fable series, with the latest and horrible Kinect only game.

Unfortunately the 360 will be phased out soon for the incredibly horrible xboxone, which I will stay away from like the plague.


----------



## cwertle (Jul 11, 2013)

Umm, this threads from 2012 guys. But whatever.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 13, 2013)

My original xBox still functions, and its still my favourite compared to the 360. I think I just prefer simply putting the disk in and playing my game, rather than having to go through menus and blah blah blah. I prefer the games on the xBox too - classics, like Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

360, 'cause I never had the original or played very much of it and was still a Gamecube person.


----------



## Kaduk (Sep 9, 2013)

Never owned an Xbox but me and my friend played Halo and stuff back in the day.
I say 360, Xbox controller and such was a lot worse IMO.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys, seriously, this tread was made a year ago, watch the dates before you post!

*Reports bump to mods*


----------



## Nigel (Sep 15, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> Guys, seriously, this tread was made a year ago, watch the dates before you post!
> 
> *Reports bump to mods*



Doesn't matter, topic is still just as relevant today. Would you prefer a 2013 version of this thread?


----------



## Kireil (Apr 20, 2014)

xbox360~ I cant even play the Xbox anymore, feels weird.


----------

